# Cyber Criminals Busted



## MA-Caver (Nov 9, 2011)

Hopefully the money will be recovered and returned to those who got scammed. Nice to see Cyber-cops on the ball. 



> An Eastern European pack of cyber thieves known as the Rove  group hijacked at least four million computers in over 100 countries,  including at least half a million computers in the U.S., to make off  with $14 million in "illegitimate income" before they were caught,  federal officials announced today.
> 
> The malware allegedly used in the "massive and sophisticated scheme"  also managed to infect computers in U.S. government agencies including  NASA and targeted the websites for major institutions like iTunes, Netflix and the IRS -- forcing users attempting to get to those sites to different websites entirely, according to a federal indictment unsealed in New York today.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 10, 2011)

It is good indeed to see that the 'law' is making at least a few inroads into the rampant cyber-crime.  However, I do have to say that the very concept of 'security' on something like the Web is almost a non-sequitur - after all when you can get drive-by infections from adverts or 'establishment' sites like the BBC then there is little hope of containment.


----------



## granfire (Nov 14, 2011)

I keep thinking 'One day they find a hut full of Chinese people murdered and the world will rejoice' 

I think I have to add Eastern European hackers to that list now, too?


----------



## JohnEdward (Nov 14, 2011)

I am very cautious of doing personal finance on the net for this reason. Often my bank will call me and offer a internet service, I politely say no thank you. The asks me again telling me the advantages, then I laugh and tell them such advantages don't out way the risks. Then they say tell how safe the internet and how secure their encryption is. I say, I am sure it is, and that is what many hacked companies said too.  People often think of hackers as the 17 year pimply face computer geek hacking for his ego. The isn't the case.


----------

